# New to the Allroad family!



## RabbidTeddy (Oct 23, 2019)

Hey guys!!

I am new to the Allroad family!! I recenently purchased a 2015 Allroad . I am new to the audi realm so I am definitely going to have questions/concerns. 

First things first! I am in the DMV Area!! Got anyone in this area with me?!

-Chris:wave:


----------



## vw2007black (Aug 4, 2017)

*Love the Long Roof*

I'm a new 2015 Allroad owner Brilliant Black Tech Package, Sport Package 23k also 2007 VW Passat wagon 3.6 4motion. 

Looking for good place for service in the DMV.


----------

